# flashplugin9 and different sites.



## paulfrottawa (May 7, 2009)

Flash9 can be a bugger sometimes. I have notice that when I sometimes install gnome with kde4 my flashplayer will play video from ctv, cnn. 

It never survives after an upgrade. However today after building from source my xorg-gnome2-kde4 in that order. I have konqueror playing cnn video.

I want to know if there a way to know what the difference is between installs?


----------



## sprewell (Aug 31, 2009)

Not sure about your problem but I finally got linux-flashplugin9 working with Konqueror on Freebsd 7.2-amd64 so I thought I'd report what I did here.  I started with the instructions here, except I used f10.  Then, to get Konqueror to recognize the flash plugin, I went into the Plugins settings as described by the KDE people and added the folder /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/ before scanning for plugins.  If the scan works, you should see npwrapper.libflashplayer.so listed there.  However, while got that video to work, sound with ALSA was still mute, but it turns out there was a simple fix reported here before, simply adding a symbolic link.  After all that, I finally got flash player 9 working in FreeBSD  but hulu.com still doesn't work.


----------

